# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Looking for advice of fixing into hollow bricks or fast wall bricks

## Jerryj

Hi
I live in a house in Perth roughly 25 years old. Its double brick and the inside walls are made from a clay brick which has lots of holes in the brick which run the fyll length of the brick. I think they might have been called fastwall of hollow bricks. I am looking at renovating the kitchen and will need to fix to the walls in many locations. I am looking for a quick solution that can also hold some weight as I will have wall cabinets to hang amongst other. I have tried drilling these walls in the past and the drill always seems to slide to where the holes are and you can end up with a large hole. Putting in those butterfly spring loaded clips are an option dut would require a large hole in the cabinet and very time consuming. Any ideas please. 
Regards Jerryj

----------


## heavytrevy

Tapcons will work well

----------


## Jerryj

Thanks for that, had a look on google they look good.
Cheers Jerry

----------


## Boolligan

Hi Jerry, 
are you sure they are standard bricks...... say with 3 holes through them that act like the old frog and fill up with mortar juring construction ???? or are they concrete/besser blocks.... heaps more hollow space and larger in size.  Hollow blocks are a real problem and concrete screws will only work if you dont hit the voids ... ie hit motar join or edges of block....... maybe investigate chem set type products 
Cheers

----------


## Wavenut

> Hi
> I live in a house in Perth roughly 25 years old. Its double brick and the inside walls are made from a clay brick which has lots of holes in the brick which run the fyll length of the brick. I think they might have been called fastwall of hollow bricks. I am looking at renovating the kitchen and will need to fix to the walls in many locations. I am looking for a quick solution that can also hold some weight as I will have wall cabinets to hang amongst other. I have tried drilling these walls in the past and the drill always seems to slide to where the holes are and you can end up with a large hole. Putting in those butterfly spring loaded clips are an option dut would require a large hole in the cabinet and very time consuming. Any ideas please. 
> Regards Jerryj

  Hi Jerry, 
Best solution if applicable would be to timber and plaster a stud wall onto the existing wall, that way you can insulate it, run all of the electrical wiring and plumbing in accord AS and most importantly for your purpose - mount all of the cabinets etc. Will also give you a flush wall for splashbacks or tiles etc. Takes a couple of hours to cut and nail one in place, sheet up and secure. Good tradie worth their salt would have it done in a half day.

----------


## sundancewfs

The latest Fine Homebuilding Magazine had a fastener reviewed exactly for this purpose (hollow brick/block walls) it was a chemset type fastener.

----------


## Jerryj

Thanks Everybody 
Cheers Jerryj

----------


## Bloss

Plenty of info here: Ramset Australia - Products you can use mechanical as well as chemical anchors . . .

----------

